# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] RED ALARM σε BOSCH INTELLIGENT FROST FREE 44

## tompao

Καλησπερα.
Το πρωι βρηκα το ψυγειο με αναμενο το κοκινο αλαρμ αναμενο κ να μην δουλευει.
Ανοιξα την καταψυξη και αφου εβγαλα το πανελ βρηκα απο κατω παγο κ πολλα νερα.Τα πεταξα και αφου το αφησα εκτος λειτουργειας μεχρι το μεσημερι πιεσα λιγο το λαστιχακι της αποχετευσης και ετρεξαν νερα και γεμισαν το δοχειο που ειναι πανω απο το μοτερ.Το αδειασα και το εβαλα σε λειτουργεια. Μετα απο 1 ωρα περιπου το λαμπακι εσβησε Ηκαταψυξη ειναι κρυα(δεν ξερω ανν καταψυχει ακομα) το ψυγειο ομως δεν λειτουργει σχεδον καθολου.
Δεν ακουω ομως το μοτερ να δουλευει καθολου.Εντελως αθορυβο.
Καμμια ιδεα τι πρεπει ναα κανω?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ηκαταψυξη ειναι κρυα(δεν ξερω ανν καταψυχει ακομα) το ψυγειο ομως δεν λειτουργει σχεδον καθολου.
> Δεν ακουω ομως το μοτερ να δουλευει καθολου.Εντελως αθορυβο.


Για να είναι κρύο όπως λες .... αλλά δεν ακούς το μοτέρ , μακάρι να υπήρχαν τέτοια ψυγεία να αγοράσω καμιά 10 αριά !
Καθάρισε όσο καλύτερα γίνεται εκείνη την αποχέτευση , και ίσως από αυτό και μόνο να είχες το πρόβλημα , γιατί με βουλωμένη υποτίθεται αποχέτευση και μη εξόδου του νερού της περιοδικής απόψυξης μπορεί να μπλοκάρει το όλο σύστημα ψύξης . Να μειωθεί η ψύξη και να καλέσει ο συναγερμός.
Λογικά δεν πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα , γιατί η αναφορά ότι σε 1 ώρα έσβησε το λαμπάκι συναγερμού σημαίνει ότι η απόδοση του είναι η σωστή και η αναμενόμενη.

----------


## tompao

Ευχαριστω για τγν βοηθεια.
.Μηπως ξερεις πως να καθαρισω την αποχετευση?Την καταληξη απο το λαστιχο πισω πανω απο το μοτερ τη βλεπω .
Η τρυπα επανω ομως που ειναι στην καταψυξη? 
Μονο μια διπλη τρυπα που παει ο αερας ετην συντηρηση βλεπω κατω απο το πανελ.

----------


## tompao

Μετα απο 10 μηνες παλι τα ιδια.Κοκιννο αλαρμ και σταματησε να δουλευει.Το αφησα απο το πρωι μεχρι το απογευμα εκτος λειτουργιας ανοιξα το σωληνακι απο πισω να τρξουν νερα αλλα δεν εβγαλε σταγονα.Το εβαλα σε λειτουργια μετα απο 1 ωρα εσβησε το κοκινο δουλεψε λιγο αλλα δεν βλεπω να παγωνει.Καμμια ιδεα?

----------


## tompao

Αφου εκανα αποψυξη για 10 ωρες και δεν εχει βγαλει τιποτα στην αποχετευση πισω το εβαλα παλι σε λειτουργια αλλα δεν ψυχεται το ψυγειο σχεδον καθολου και ο καταψυκτης παγωνει αλλα οχι αρκετα,,ουτε παγακια δεν φτιαχνει....Καμμια βοηθεια κανεις?

----------


## ploukas

θα εχεις ψυκτικο θεμα(ελειψη φρεον)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα συμφωνούσα και εγώ με παραπάνω , αλλά λίγο μπερδεμένα μου φαίνονται στο 1ο ποστ .



> Δεν ακουω ομως το μοτερ να δουλευει καθολου.Εντελως αθορυβο.


Μήπως ακούς μόνο τον ανεμιστήρα και το μοτέρ δεν δουλεύει καθόλου?




> Το αδειασα και το εβαλα σε λειτουργεια. *Μετα απο 1 ωρα περιπου το λαμπακι εσβησε* Ηκαταψυξη ειναι κρυα(δεν ξερω ανν καταψυχει ακομα) το ψυγειο ομως δεν λειτουργει σχεδον καθολου.


Λογικά αν έσβησε σε 1 ώρα το λαμπάκι σημαίνει ότι η ψύξη του πρέπει να είναι ικανοποιητική για να σβήσει. Εννοείται του αλάρμ.
Πιστεύω όπως αναφέρεις στο ιστορικό του 1ου ποστ , είχες μια εκ του όντως "περιπέτεια" με πάγους τους οποίους αφαίρεσες αλλά δεν είδες να φεύγουν από την αποχέτευση (μπορεί να παραμένει βουλωμένη κτλ + άλλα προβλήματα αεραγωγού?) 
10 ώρες δεν φτάνουν άσε το περισσότερο για απόψυξη και κοίταξε καλύτερα γιατί δεν λειτουργεί η έξοδος της αποχέτευσης . Επίσης βεβαιώσου ότι όντως το μοτέρ δουλεύει ή όχι?

----------


## tipos

Αποψυξη 24 ωρες και πορτες ανοιχτες αν δεν τις εχεις ανοιχτες λιωνει πολυ λιγο ο παγος.Σε 1 ωρα να σβησει το alarm ειναι θαυμα,κατι αλλο τρεχει.Βαλτο να δουλεψει μετα την αποψυξη και μετα απο 2 ωρες ανοιξε το πανελ και δες αν ειναι παγωμενο ολο το στοιχειο.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Φώναξε  ψυκτικό  να  βάλει  αντίσταση  μέσα  στην  αποχέτευση  και  να  δουλεύει  παράλληλα  με  αυτή  του  στοιχείου,

----------


## tompao

Λοιπόν ηρθε τεχνικός της Bosch και ενώ στην αρχή είπε οτι εχει καεί το μοτέρ και θελει αλλαγή μετα οταν έκοβε την απόδειξη το μοτέρ πηρε μπροστά και είπε οτι ειναι η πλακέτα και οχι το μοτέρ και θα μας πάρει το απόγευμα να μας πει πόσο κανει

----------


## tompao

165 euro με την τοποθετηση....ποσο σκ@τα κανει αυτη η πλακετα?

----------


## tipos

> Λοιπόν ηρθε τεχνικός της Bosch και ενώ στην αρχή είπε οτι εχει καεί το μοτέρ και θελει αλλαγή μετα οταν έκοβε την απόδειξη το μοτέρ πηρε μπροστά και είπε οτι ειναι η πλακέτα και οχι το μοτέρ και θα μας πάρει το απόγευμα να μας πει πόσο κανει


φοβερος!!!!!!!!! διαγνωση δια της ακοης και της ορασης εκανε?Να φανταστω  οτι ηρθε χωρις εργαλεια η τα εφερε αλλα δεν τα εβγαλε καθολου?

----------

mikemtb73 (28-06-16)

----------


## tompao

Ακριβώς όπως τα λες.Εγγυαται βέβαια οτι μετα δεν θα υπαρχει κανένα πρόβλημα .ασε που μιλάμε ασταμάτητα στο κινητό

----------


## liptonsugarfree

Η βλαβη προκαλειται ειτε απο προβλημα στην πλακετα ειτε απο προβλημα σε αισθητηριο που καταληγει σε αυτην
Αν την εβγαζες μονος σου και πηγαινες σε καποιον που επιδιωρθωνει πλακετες θα πληρωνες κοντα στα 80 ευρω
Οποτε αν θελεις να γλιτωσεις χρηματα στο μελλον παρακολουθησε πως θα την βγαλει και θα την ξαναβαλει για να το κανεις και εσυ
Ειναι βλαβη που ξαναεμφανιζεται

----------


## liptonsugarfree

Τα νερα στο δοχειο χρησιμευουν στο να ψυχεται ο συμπιεστης
Να μην τα αδειαζεις πρεπει να εχει νερο εκει

----------


## tompao

Σας ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.
Ηρθε λοιπον την αλλαξε το πρωι και προς το παρων ψυχει αρκετα καλα.
Μια ερωτηση.Το δοχειο δεν εχει νερα.Πρεπει να του βαλω?Η να το αφησω ως εχει?
Και μια δευτερη.Την θερμοκρασια την εχω στο ψυγειο στο +2 και στην καταψυξη στο -24.Καλα ειναι εκει?

----------


## tipos

> .Το δοχειο δεν εχει νερα.Πρεπει να του βαλω?Η να το αφησω ως εχει?
> Και μια δευτερη.Την θερμοκρασια την εχω στο ψυγειο στο +2 και στην καταψυξη στο -24.Καλα ειναι εκει?


Ο σκοπος του δοχειου  ειναι να εξατμιζει τα νερα της αποψυξης,οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεις εσυ νερο.Προσωπικα τις θερμοκρασιες τις εχω +5 και -20 για να μην το ζοριζω με τις μεγαλες θερμοκρασιες του καλοκαιριου

----------


## tompao

ΤΙς εβαλα +4 και -20.Εβγαλε παντως πολυ δυνατη ψυξη τωρα,
σΑς ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.Ευχομαι να μην ξαναρωτησω κατι.
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

